
NetCrawlerDetect (a .net std port of JayBizzle's CrawlerDetect) - gplumb
https://github.com/gplumb/NetCrawlerDetect
======
gplumb
For convenience, there is also a nuget package available
([https://www.nuget.org/packages/NetCrawlerDetect](https://www.nuget.org/packages/NetCrawlerDetect))

